# Remington R1.



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

I am thinking of buying a Remington 1911 R1 in the new year. Any views on the R1.


----------



## Spaul (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't have one yet but I got the new Guns & ammo todya with the new stainless.Very nice.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

manta said:


> I am thinking of buying a Remington 1911 R1 in the new year. Any views on the R1.


I don't have one, nor have I shot one, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night! No, seriously, I have held one and it felt great in the hand. I like the combination of features that the original 1911 and the A1 had, all wrapped into one pistol. I have read three reviews on the gun and all were favorable. I think the price is around 75 - 80 dollars heavy for a 1911 with a cast and not forged lower, but if it is done right it will be a non-issue. JMHO.


----------



## BearTaylor (Jan 27, 2012)

I bought one a year ago and after range testing it I went back to the gunshop to get another one before the price went up. They are accurate and smooth. I 'll pass them on to my kids in a few years.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I've got one and love it so far. I cherry picked it for trigger pull. It's kind of a retro 1911 with nice sights. Stainless target barrel and bushing. At $610.00 it was a far better deal than some others I've had. It also eats anything I choose to shoot through it which is nice.


----------



## BearTaylor (Jan 27, 2012)

I bought one over a year ago and after range testing it I returned to the gun shop to purchase another one. The owner got a kick out it but my young son will eventually enjoy owning one too.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I got one a couple of weeks ago and love it so far.


----------



## il.bill (Feb 23, 2012)

Last November I paid $676.95 including shipping / insurance / credit card fee / Illinois sales tax (ouch) / FFL transfer complete for the basic 1911 R1. It looks great, feels right in the hand, and shoots more accurately than I do. 

It did fail to fully go to battery twice each of the first two times out, but polishing the feed ramp and shooting 150 rounds through it has made it very dependable.

I like it a lot, and would buy another one if I had the extra money.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Inspect the frame VIS in front of the barrel bed first.Some came out with a 45 degree cut between the front of the barrel bed and the verticle impact surface the barrel stops on.I don't know why but I know of 2 so far that came like this new.If this corner of the bridge,or bed,is actually cut and not just radiused,do not buy it,you will break the barrel's lower lugs eventually.It will look like you have the frame feedramp,the radius in the bridge to let the barrel link down in it,and then a baby unradiused feedramp.Simple field stip and the slide doesn't have to come completely off really.I'm still waiting to hear the logic behind this and whether they fix it or not.If they don't (which I doubt) the only solution is to fit a ramped barrel in it.


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

Acquired a Remington 1911 R1 Enhanced Thursday. Put 100 rounds thru it Friday. 50 Remington 230 gr and 50 WWB 230 gr. Flawless. Ordering 2 Chip McCormick 8 rd SS mags tomorrow. I like this gun. Clean and tight. Great trigger.


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought a standard model 1911R1 2 weeks ago, and I'm very pleased with it thus far. It feeds and ejects, is reasonably accurate with nice 3 Dot Fixed Sights, and looks sharp. Happy Customer. It's a threat-stopper.


----------

